
Shit Happens (use and avoidance of community provided toilets) - DanBC
http://www.irinnews.org/report/102414/when-shit-happens
======
DanBC
> Strategies to induce behavioural change, that often involve children, can
> include blowing a whistle when someone goes outdoors, putting flags on
> faeces with people’s names on them, even presenting ‘culprits’ with their
> own faeces, according to a paper on the subject.

> The authors site instances in Bangladesh where individuals have been stoned
> for defecating outside, coerced into signing contracts to build latrines and
> locked out of their homes for not doing so, among other punishments. They
> argue for more scrutiny of how CLTS (community led total sanitation)
> programs are playing out.

